
It’s Time to Break Up Disney: Part One - carrozo
https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/its-time-to-break-up-disney-part
======
carrozo
Money quote (ok, paragraph) for me:

 _Yet another consequence of Disney Plus is that it will erode the basic
foundations of capitalism. in his book, Iger notes had to find ways to
compensate Disney division heads with arbitrary metrics to get them to put
their stuff on Disney Plus, and this was hard, because they were used to
hitting revenue targets. The division heads have a point. Capitalism is
premised on selling final goods for more than it costs for the initial inputs,
otherwise you are destroying wealth. By selling below cost, which is what
Disney may be doing, the corporation is reducing aggregate wealth to acquire
market power. It’s simply impossible to compete with someone who is willing to
gain revenue by paying a dollar for fifty cents. Disney may or may not be
doing that with its low Disney Plus price, but the fact that Disney Plus makes
it impossible to measure value coming out of each division shows that the
breakdown of the price system and potential below cost pricing is likely
eroding value._

